

The man behind the netbook craze - subsystem
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2009/11/20/the-man-behind-the-netbook-craze/

======
rikacomet
lol, I always though Asus was pronounced as 'A-sas' , sas as in discus, but it
appears it is 'A-soos' actually, pronounce it 5 times, and you will laugh
enough to rival Shih (the CEO) himself :D This made my day!

